# شهداء المسيحيه وشهداء الاسلام



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

*شهداء المسيحيه وشهداء الاسلام*

*للكاتب : مدحت قلاده*
*                                                                                                               هذا اللقب السحري  نسمعه كثيرا فى  الفترة الأخيرة عشرات المرات يومياً... "لقب شهيد" هذا اللقب السحري اذو  القدرة الجبارة القادر على تحويل الانسانن الى وحش كاسر لص قاتل مستحل شرف  وحياة واموال الاخر هذا اللقب الذي جعل الغوغاء والدهماء يتسابقون لنيل سبق  الفوز بالحور البكر والغلمان ! والجنة المزعومة! ومن العجيب أن لقب الشهيد  نسمعه يومياً من المتأسلمين ويطلقونة فقط على المجرمين والسفاحين وسافكي  الدماء من أبناء أوطانهم المتفقين لدينهم أو المخالفين لمذهبهم، ويقسمون  بالله وبعرشه أن هؤلاء القتلة السفاحين وسافكي الدماء هم شهداء.. معتقدين  أن الله جل جلاله يسير على هواهم ويتبع خطاهم.*
* شهداء هذه الأيام السوداء  هم مفجري الطائرات والقطارات في لندن وبالي ومدريد، ونيويورك، وقاتلي  الأطفال في بيسلان،ومفجرى العوقين فى بغداد هم شهداء والمجرمين ضد أوطانهم  وشعوبهم شهداء.. ومفجري أنفسهم في الأسواق شهداء.. وأصبحت كلمة شهيد حينما  يسمعها المرء يصاب بالشك والريبة تجاه أفعال هذا الشهيد ويتساءل كم من  الأفراد اغتالهم هذا الشهيد؟! وبأي وسيلة؟! ومن قتل؟! وكم عمر الشهيد؟! وما  هو جنسه ذكر أم أنثى؟! فانتشار وشيوع لقب الشهيد يرجع لجيش جرار من شيوخ  التطرف... يمنحون لقب شهيد للشباب، والفتيات، بعد شحنهم أيديولوجياً بفكرهم  المتطرف أو إغواءهم بالجنة المزعومة وما بها من ملذات، وأبكار، وغلمان  تروي الشبق الجنسى  لدى البعض وتحبب للحياة الأخرى هروباً من ظلام الجهل  والتخلف الذي يعيشون فيه في الوقت الحاضر.*
* أصبحت كلمة شهيد عند سماعها  تصيب المرء بالريبة والغثيان معا  لالتصاقها بقاتل أو لص أو سفاح لبني  وطنه. او حاكم طاغية مثل صدام حسين او سافك دم مثل ابومصعب الزرقاوى السنى "  القاطع رؤوس البشر وهم احياء او الشيعى صاحب المتقاب "  أو معتوه أٌستخِدم  من قبل جماعات الإسلام السياسي! لذا فلقب الشهيد فقد رونقه وسموه عند  سماعها من أو عن المتأسلمين.*
* ولكن ستظل كلمة شهيد فى المسيحية  محتفظة  بجمالها وسموها حينما نتذكر شهداؤنا في الكشح "شهداء الأقباط" الذين سفكت  دمائهم ليس لكونهم قتلة أو مفجري قطارات أو طائرات أو سفاحين لبني أوطانهم  بل لكونهم مسيحيين... أرادوا الاحتفاظ بإيمانهم في دولة ضاع فيها العدل  واستباح التطرف دماء وشرف الآخر المخالف في الدين فشهداؤنا في الكشح خير  مثال لكلمة شهيد قدموا ذواتهم محرقات حية على مذبح الحب الإلهي متمسكين  بإيمانهم إلى النفس الأخير.*
* وأمثال هؤلاء:*
* 1-    عادل غطاس فهمي مواليد  12/7/1977 أعزب له خمسة أخوة، وهو شماس بكنيسة الأنبا شنوده بالكشح تناول  من الأسرار المقدسة يوم استشهاده 2/1/2000.*
* 2-    الطفلة ميسون غطاس فهمي أخت الشهيد عادل تاريخ ميلادها 20/8/1988.*
* 3-    جابر سدراك سعيد 85 عاماً استشهد مع ابنه رفعت وزوجته.*
* 4-    رفعت زغلول جابر سدراك مواليد 15/7/1973 عامل زراعة أكبر أخوته.*
* 5-    حليم فهمي مقار تاريخ ميلاده 1/2/1939 استشهد بالإضافة لأبنائه الثلاثة زكريا وأشرف والأمير.*
* 6-    زكريا حليم فهمي تاريخ ميلاده 25/11/1971 متزوج ترك ثلاثة أبناء وابنة واحدة.*
* 7-    أشرف حليم فهمي مواليد 1987 أعزب.*
* 8-    الأمير حليم فهمي مواليد 9/1/1985.*
* 9-    تادرس لوندي تادرس تاريخ ميلاده مايو 1924 لدية ثلاثة أبناء منهم  الشهيد ناصر الذى اغتالته يد الحقد والكراهية باسم الدين!*
* 10-    ناصر تادرس لوندي تاريخ ميلاده 12/12/1974 حاصل على دبلوم تجارة سنه 1994.*
* 11-    مهران لبيب شنوه تاريخ ميلاده 12/3/1956 متزوج وله خمسة أبناء المهنة سائق.*
* 12-    الشهيدة بونة القمص جبرائيل عبد المسيح السن 50 عاماً ربة بيت لها أربعة بنات وولدين إحدى بناتها مريم أصيبت في الحادث.*
* 13-    ممدوح نصحي صادق مواليد 8/8/1968 متزوج وله ثلاثة أبناء حاصل على دبلوم تجارة.*
* 14-    عاطف عزت زكي السن 24 عاماً تزوج قبل الوفاة مباشرة.*
* 15-    عبد المسيح محروس اسكندر مواليد22/5/1945 متزوج له ابن وابنة استشهدت.*
* 16-    سامية عبد المسيح محروس السن 21 عاما استشهدت مع أبيها.*
* 17-    وائل الضبع ميخائيل مواليد 2/8/1983 طالب دبلوم صنايع.*
* 18-    عمدان ظريف قديس مواليد 12/12/1975 حاصل على دبلوم، وموظف بالوحدة الصحية بالكشح أبيه ظريف قديس ضرير فاقد البصر ولا يعمل.*
* 19-    معوض شنوده معوض السن 50 سنة متزوج ولديه أربعة أولاد.*
* 20-    جرجس حنا مواليد 4/7/1949 متزوج له 10 أبناء.*
* 21-    رفعت فايز عوض فهمي مواليد 1/9/1985 في المرحلة الإعدادية.*
* هؤلاء  هم شهداؤنا في الكشح منهم الشماس الخارج لتوه من الكنيسة بعد نواله  الأسرار المقدسة فعذبوه لينكر المسيح فرفض فنال إكليل الشهادة، ومنهم من  تلقى طلقات الرصاص في الحقل لينال الشهادة، ومنهم ذلك الفتى الذي أنزلوه من  السيارة لينكر إيمانه فرفض فمزقوا جسده الطاهر وإمعاناً في تعذيبه ساروا  بالسيارة على جسده للتمثيل بالجثة، ومنهم من أحرقوه في حقله!!! لتتحول  أجسادهم الطاهرة لجزيئات من الرماد تختلط بأرضهم التي طالما افترشوها وهم  أحياء وذابت فيها أجسادهم وهم أموات، فمنهم الطفلة ميسون ذات الإحدى عشر  عاماً، والطفل رفعت فايز ذو الخمسة عشر عاماً، ومنهم الطاعن في السن جابر  سدراك 85 عاماً، ومنهم الشباب مثل أشرف حليم، وزكريا حليم، ومنهم عروس  السماء سامية عبد المسيح محروس، هؤلاء الشهداء لم يقتلوا أحد ولم يفجروا  أنفسهم في الآخرين بل استشهدوا ليحتفظوا بإيمانهم برب المجد يسوع.*
* إن  دماء شهداؤنا في الكشح ستظل شاهداَ على مدى الظلم والإجحاف وغياب العدل  والعدالة، فبدون الحكم على القتلة المجرمين ستظل دمائهم شاهدة على غياب  العدل والمساواة وسنتذكرهم دائماً لأنهم شهادة حية للعالم على الظلم  والتطرف فهنيئا لكم فردوس النعيم وصلوا من أجلنا أمام العرش الإلهي .*
* أخيراَ:  شهداء الأقباط يترنمون ويسبحون أمام العرش الإلهي، أما شهداء المتأسلمين  لهم حور العين ذات البكورية الدائمة، أما نحن الأحياء المختلفين في الدين  أو المذهب أو العقيدة سنظل أهداف أو وسيلة لهؤلاء الإسلاميين ليدخلوا الجنة  على جثثنا بدون حكم عليهم والذي حدث في الكشح مثل حي يؤكد ضياع العدل  والمساواة.*
* طوباكم ايها الشهداء العظام لقد اثبتم للعالم معنى الشهادة الحقة شهادة للحب الالهى وليس شهادة القتل وسفك الدماء *
* طوباكم ايها الشهداء الابرار الذين ينعمون بالقوقوف اما عرش الله ترنمون وتسبحون مع ملائكة السماء .*
* طوباكم ايها الشهداء الابرار الذين ارتفعتم بالحواس الجسدانية لتنالون ارواح ملائكية .*
* صلوا  لاجنا اما عرش النعمة صلوا لسلام العالم صلوا من اجل ارضنا الحبيبة مصر  والعالم ليحل فيها الحب والخير والسلام وترحل عنا ايدلوجية الكراهية والحقد  المستحلة للاخر .*
* صلوا لاجل مصر ليرحل هذا النظام الفاشى المستحل كل شىء والمستحل كل شلاء من اجل البقاء .*

* " لا أعرف خطيئة أعظم من اضطهاد برئ باسم الدين" من أقوال غاندي*

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أغسطس 2013)

هذه حقيقة شهداء المسلمون هم بلطجية ومجرمون وارهابيون
ولكن شهداء المسيحية على مر العصور هم مثال للتضحية والفدا والصدق
والاخلاص


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذه حقيقة شهداء المسلمون هم بلطجية ومجرمون وارهابيون
> ولكن شهداء المسيحية على مر العصور هم مثال للتضحية والفدا والصدق
> والاخلاص




شكرا حبيب يسوع
لمرورك الرائع 
نورت صفحتي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> *الاسلام يقول اذكرو محاسن موتاكم *
> 
> ​


*محاسن ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل ترى أن الأغتيالات والقتل والترويع من المحاسن ؟
فماذا عن فوزية ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذه حقيقة شهداء المسلمون هم بلطجية ومجرمون وارهابيون
> ولكن شهداء المسيحية على مر العصور هم مثال للتضحية والفدا والصدق
> والاخلاص


*أستاذ حبيب
لا تنسى ان هناك من المسلمين الكثير جداً من ضحايا الأرهاب أيضاً
وهناك من جنودنا المسلمين شهداء ...لأنهم ضحوا من أجل هذا الوطن والدفاع عن أراضيه
أيضا من الشرطة هناك قائمة أغتيالات لا حصر لها فى ثمانينات وتسعينيات القرن الماضى 
ولا يزالوا أهدافاً للأرهاب 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> ومن ادراك ياحبيب يسوع ان شهداء المسلمين بلطجيه ومجرمون وارهابيون
> وشهداء المسيحيه فى اعلى الجنات هو انت الاله كى تحكم على ذلك
> الاسلام يقول اذكرو محاسن موتاكم
> والمسيحيه وعلى لسان روح الله وكلمته المسيح العظيم
> ...



اشكرك لص القلوب لمرورك بالموضوع
اسمحي الاول اسألك القصه اللي قلتها عن المسيح وتلاميذه جبتها منين انا اول مره اسمعها بصراحه 
ولكن بالمعني اللي انت بتقصده عن السيد المسيح صح وكتابنا المقدس بيقول عنه "قصبه مرضوضه لا يقصف وفتيله مدخنه لا يطفئ"
اد ايه من الشباب المتأسلم فجر نفسه عشان يقتل عشرات الابرياء وبعدين يقولوا عليه شهيد 
انا عاوزاك تحكم بالعدل هل قاتل الابرياء يعتبر شهيد 
والكلام هنا عن المتأسلمين وليس المسلمين ككل 
احنا المسيح علمنا ان نحب حتي اعدائنا والمسلمين ليس اعدائنا ولكن دول اخواتنا في البشريه صدقني احنا بنحبهم وحتي بنحب المتاسلمين اللي قتلوا عشرات من مسيحي مصر وحرقوا كنائسهم وبنصلي لربنا يهديهم وينور عيونهم


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذ حبيب
> لا تنسى ان هناك من المسلمين الكثير جداً من ضحايا الأرهاب أيضاً
> وهناك من جنودنا المسلمين شهداء ...لأنهم ضحوا من أجل هذا الوطن والدفاع عن أراضيه
> أيضا من الشرطة هناك قائمة أغتيالات لا حصر لها فى ثمانينات وتسعينيات القرن الماضى
> ...



شكرا عبود للمشاركه
نورت الموضوع
بس اعتقد ان الموضوع هنا للارهاب المتأسلم وليس المسلمين الابرياء
وزي ما قولت في مداخلتك حتي الشرطه لم تسلم من ايذيتهم 
طيب بالذمه دول يعتبروا شهداء


----------



## انس مالك (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم .... 

بالنسبة لموضوعك عن الشهيد بالاسلام ربنا وضع معايير لشيء اسمه شهيد. اصلا كثير من الي حكيته ليس له صلة بالاسلام وليست هذه طريقة الاسلام, ما يفعله بعض الناس باسم الاسلام ليس كله على حق لانه الاسلام نفسه لم يطلب منهم ذلك. اريدك ان تميز بين ما يحدث من احداث مأساوية وبين ما يدعو له الدين وان كان البعض يطبقونه بطريقة تسيء للاسلام. وطبعا ربنا بيحاسب الجميع على اخطائهم لانه دينا منطقي جدا وكثير منكم لا يعرف ذلك.
عندما اقول لكم (السلام عليكم ) لا اظن ان احدا لا يعرف معناها وهي تحية الاسلام للناس وهي السلام يعني الامن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوعك عن الشهيد بالاسلام ربنا وضع معايير لشيء اسمه شهيد. اصلا كثير من الي حكيته ليس له صلة بالاسلام وليست هذه طريقة الاسلام, ما يفعله بعض الناس باسم الاسلام ليس كله على حق لانه الاسلام نفسه لم يطلب منهم ذلك. اريدك ان تميز بين ما يحدث من احداث مأساوية وبين ما يدعو له الدين وان كان البعض يطبقونه بطريقة تسيء للاسلام. وطبعا ربنا بيحاسب الجميع على اخطائهم لانه دينا منطقي جدا وكثير منكم لا يعرف ذلك.
> عندما اقول لكم (السلام عليكم ) لا اظن ان احدا لا يعرف معناها وهي تحية الاسلام للناس وهي السلام يعني الامن


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أخ أنس
لو لم يتحدث هؤلاء بأسم الأسلام لما أنتقده أحد
لو لم يُستخدم الأسلام ورسوله ونصوصه فى ترويع وقتل المُسالمين ( قبطى كان أو مسلم أو سائح )
لما تعرض أحد لذكر الأسلام ...لو لم يخرج همج لحرق سفارات أجنبية وقتل السفير فى ليبيا تحت شعار
فداك أبى وامى يا رسول الله ...كنا أعتبرناها لا علاقة لها بالأسلام


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> شكرا عبود للمشاركه
> نورت الموضوع
> بس اعتقد ان الموضوع هنا للارهاب المتأسلم وليس المسلمين الابرياء
> وزي ما قولت في مداخلتك حتي الشرطه لم تسلم من ايذيتهم
> طيب بالذمه دول يعتبروا شهداء


*طبعا انا عارف الموضوع بيتكلم عن الأرهابيين
لكن الأستاذ حبيب عمم فى رده (  تعميم غير مقصود )
كانت نتيجته مداخلة من عضو غيور على دينه 
من أجل هذا رددت على الأثنين 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوعك عن الشهيد بالاسلام ربنا وضع معايير لشيء اسمه شهيد. اصلا كثير من الي حكيته ليس له صلة بالاسلام وليست هذه طريقة الاسلام, ما يفعله بعض الناس باسم الاسلام ليس كله على حق لانه الاسلام نفسه لم يطلب منهم ذلك. اريدك ان تميز بين ما يحدث من احداث مأساوية وبين ما يدعو له الدين وان كان البعض يطبقونه بطريقة تسيء للاسلام. وطبعا ربنا بيحاسب الجميع على اخطائهم لانه دينا منطقي جدا وكثير منكم لا يعرف ذلك.
> عندما اقول لكم (السلام عليكم ) لا اظن ان احدا لا يعرف معناها وهي تحية الاسلام للناس وهي السلام يعني الامن



شكرا انس لمرورك بالموضوع
 الموضوع مش علي الاسلام نفسه ولا المسلمين المعتدلين ولكن الموضوع عن المتأسلمين اللي بيحرضوا علي قتل الغير ويفهموا القاتل انه شهيد


----------



## لص القلوب (11 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *محاسن ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



شو سبب الاغتيالات بموضوع النقاش سيد عبود
نحن نتحدث عن هادا شهيد ام لا 
الشهادة صحتها النيه واكيد سموك تعلم
والنيات لايعلمها الا الله 
شو يدريك انت او غيرك أن هادا سيدخل الجنه ام النار
​
* هل ترى أن الأغتيالات والقتل والترويع من المحاسن ؟*​
* فماذا عن فوزية ؟*​
​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> شو سبب الاغتيالات بموضوع النقاش سيد عبود
> نحن نتحدث عن هادا شهيد ام لا
> الشهادة صحتها النيه واكيد سموك تعلم
> والنيات لايعلمها الا الله
> ...


*سبب الأغتيالات فى الموضوع واضح ومحدد على واقعة معينة
حدثت فى مصر فى قرية فى الصعيد أسمها " الكُشح "
انا مو تكلمت عن جنة ونار يا أخى ولم أحكم على هذا شهيد أو غيره
راجع ردى على الأستاذ حبيب يسوع

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> وعلى لسان روح الله وكلمته المسيح العظيم
> كان يمر فى ذات يوم مع تلاميذة ورائو جيفه كلب
> واحد منهم قال ما أنتن ريحة والثانى قال ما أقبح وجهه
> أما روح الله وكلمته الذى جأالدنيا كي يعمر قال ما ابيض اسنانه
> ​



*تأليف من الدجالين هذا الهراء الغبى ....؟؟؟؟ أنت حرامى قلوب ولا نصوص ؟؟؟ *


----------



## لص القلوب (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اشكرك لص القلوب لمرورك بالموضوع
> اسمحي الاول اسألك القصه اللي قلتها عن المسيح وتلاميذه جبتها منين انا اول مره اسمعها بصراحه
> ولكن بالمعني اللي انت بتقصده عن السيد المسيح صح وكتابنا المقدس بيقول عنه "قصبه مرضوضه لا يقصف وفتيله مدخنه لا يطفئ"
> اد ايه من الشباب المتأسلم فجر نفسه عشان يقتل عشرات الابرياء وبعدين يقولوا عليه شهيد
> ...



هلا فيك فى الاول مافى شئ اسمه متأسلمين او مسحين هناك اسلاميين او مسيحيين
بالنسبه للقصه وقصص كتير عن روح الله وكلمته قرأت عنها
فى دراساتى عن الدين المسيحى وعن قصص حياه المسيح
فى العهد القديم والعهد الجديد انا اذكر السماحه فى الاسلام والمسيحيه
سؤل فى ذات يوم الانبا بيمن وقالو له
لماذا المسيح لايشل او يكسر يد الذين يحرقون الكنائس 
قال لهم ابونا بيمن لان المسيح جأء هذة الدنيا كى يعمر 
ما جأء يخرب فهمت على اخوى 
ليش تتهم الاسلاميين بالارهاب بدون ما تعرف السبب
ولا تنسى ان روح الله وكلمته جاء الدنيا كى يعمر

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> *ليش تتهم الاسلاميين بالارهاب بدون ما تعرف السبب*
> 
> ​


*حسناً ....أعطينا السبب 
:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> هلا فيك فى الاول مافى شئ اسمه متأسلمين او مسحين هناك اسلاميين او مسيحيين
> بالنسبه للقصه وقصص كتير عن روح الله وكلمته قرأت عنها
> فى دراساتى عن الدين المسيحى وعن قصص حياه المسيح
> فى العهد القديم والعهد الجديد انا اذكر السماحه فى الاسلام والمسيحيه
> ...



*شوف يا اخ لص القلوب انا مش معاك في ان ما فيش متأسلمين ولكن في مسلمين فقط 
 للاسف ان كلمة متأسلمين اللي ذكرها  المسلمين المعتدلين ولكن مش احنا اللي قولنا عليهم متأسلمين في موضوعنا واعتقد انك بتقرأ وبتشوف الاخبار وسمعت الكلمه دي كتير ولو مش مصدق تقدر تشاهد كل برامج التوك شو كل البرامج دي بيقولوا عليهم المتأسلمين 
وهل تعتقد مفجري  الطائرات والقطارات في لندن وبالي ومدريد، ونيويورك، وقاتلي  الأطفال في  بيسلان ،** وسفك دماء المسيحين في الكشح  والقديسين "شهداء الأقباط" الذين سفكت  دمائهم ليس لكونهم قتلة أو  مفجري قطارات أو طائرات أو سفاحين لبني أوطانهم  بل لكونهم مسيحيين. 
 هل توافق علي ان يكون هذا هو الاسلام ولا من الافضل ان نقول عنهم المتأسلمين تجار الدين

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *العضو اللى إتفصل دا هو اللى كان عامل أكشن للتوبيك
> 
> رجعوه الله يفتح عليكوا
> *





tamav maria قال:


> بخصوص العضو صارق القلوب
> بصراحه انا مش عارفه ليه في منتصف الحوار بينه وبين الاستاذ عبود وبيني وتتوقف عضويته
> اتمني من الاداره انها ترجعله عضويته مره تانيه



*راجعوا تلك المشاركة لمعرفة السبب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3474271&postcount=17*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *راجعوا تلك المشاركة لمعرفة السبب*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3474271&postcount=17*


 
*الأداره  تأخرت  في  فصل  هذا  العضو .. وراجعوا  مشاركاته  في  آخر  10  أيام ... *
*بالرغم  من  الأبلاغ  عن  مشاركاته .. إلا  أنه  لم  يؤخذ  ضده  أي  أجراء  ... *
*لذا  تدرج  في  تطاوله ... حتي  وصل  الي  هذا  المستوي*​ 
*شكرا  للفصل  المتأخر للعضو *​


----------



## انس مالك (12 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أخ أنس
> لو لم يتحدث هؤلاء بأسم الأسلام لما أنتقده أحد
> لو لم يُستخدم الأسلام ورسوله ونصوصه فى ترويع وقتل المُسالمين ( قبطى كان أو مسلم أو سائح )
> لما تعرض أحد لذكر الأسلام ...لو لم يخرج همج لحرق سفارات أجنبية وقتل السفير فى ليبيا تحت شعار
> ...


شكرا اخ عبوود 
رسالتك وصلتني بس بدي منك طلب صغير ومنطقي 

اذا كنت تدرك هذه النظرة للموضوع فعليك اذا (ان تفرق ما يدعو له دين الاسلام بكل منطق دون ان تتاثر بالمواقف الجارية بهذه الايام وبما يقولونه الذين يكرهون الاسلام بشكل اعمى).
اخي يوجد دين لنا واضح صريح بكل شي حدد لنا الحلال والحرام من قاعدة اقتصادية  وسياسية وعلاقات اجتماعية. 
وهناك فئات طائفية باسم الاسلام تجعل نظرتكم للاسلام كله بكراهية

والجهاد في سبيل الله (في الاسلام) له شروطه واحكامه ومن استخدم الجهاد بطريقة خاطئة فان الله سيعاقب الظالمين( مسلم او غير مسلم). هذا ما قاله الله بكتابه القران. الجميع سيحاسب على اخطائه

واود ان تقرأ ما يقوله القران عن المسيحية واليهودية من مصادر اسلامية موثوقة 
ربما ستدرك انه فاتك شيء ما

ان الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حبيبى أنس *​*[FONT=&quot]( أخترت أسم صحابىٌّ جليل ) وتتحلى بحُسن الخُلق وأدب الحوار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً لتعرف أنك تتحدث مع مسلم سابق ولكن قوانين المنتدى هنا تمنع الخوض فى العقيدة الأسلامية أو الأستشهاد بنصوص قرآنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا فى اضيق الحدود كى لا تتعرض مشاركتنا سوياً للحذف [/FONT]*​ 


انس مالك قال:


> *وهناك فئات طائفية باسم الاسلام تجعل نظرتكم للاسلام كله بكراهية*
> *والجهاد في سبيل الله (في الاسلام) له شروطه واحكامه ومن استخدم الجهاد  بطريقة خاطئة فان الله سيعاقب الظالمين( مسلم او غير مسلم). هذا ما قاله  الله بكتابه القران. الجميع سيحاسب على اخطائه*


 *[FONT=&quot]الحلالُ بيِّنٌ، والحرامُ بيِّنٌ، وبينهما مُشَبَّهاتٌ لا يعلمُها كثيرٌ من الناسِ، فمَنِ اتقى المُشَبَّهاتِ استبرَأ لدينِه وعِرضِه،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وأنت تعرف باقى الحديث )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عندما يقف خطيب الجمعة ليدعوا بكل شر وبكل الأمراض على [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهل الكتاب ( مسيحى ويهودى ) فماذا سنقول عندها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القرآن شبه اليهود بأبناء القردة والخنازير ولايزال كثير جداً من الشيوخ يستخدمونها حتى وقت كتابة هذه السطور علانيةً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن خلاصة القول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنَ الأمور بالأفعال لا بالأقوال 
نتائج الأسلام ( حتى يومنا هذا ) تشير الى أشنع الخلافات بين المسلمين أنفسهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومثل هذا الوضع لا يُرضى إلا شيطان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نقول أن الخطأ فى التطبيق ؟ أو فى الفهم والتأويل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن أنت تعترف بفشل القرآن فى خلق نص ثابت الفهم يقدم تواصلاً فعّالاً مع العقل الأنسانى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تقول لى أن الجهاد بشروط ؟ فمن باب أولى أن توجه مثل هذه النصيحة الى المُجاهدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أولئك الذين يحاربوننا بكل خِسة وندالة فى سيناء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلها أخى أنس لمن أغتالوا جنودنا من أخوانك المسلمين فى رفح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياللهول أنها جريمة تُرتكب وقت آذان المغرب فى رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نحن أمام نصوص تَعِدُ المُسلم بدخول الجنة عندما يُرسل الآخر الى الجحيم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم نحن أمام نص أفعوانى يقبل أى تأويل حسبما ترى جماعات المسلمين ؟[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]شكراا اخ عبود ويشرفني يكون بينا حب واحترام متبادل.
*​
*[FONT=&quot]لكن خلاصة القول[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنَ الأمور بالأفعال لا بالأقوال 
نتائج الأسلام ( حتى يومنا هذا ) تشير الى أشنع الخلافات بين المسلمين أنفسهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومثل هذا الوضع لا يُرضى إلا شيطان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال الله تعالى (انما الاعمال بالنيات) ليس من المنطق ان تكون الامور بالاقوال فقط لدينا, وهذا شيء ثابت بديننا
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نقول أن الخطأ فى التطبيق ؟ أو فى الفهم والتأويل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن أنت تعترف بفشل القرآن فى خلق نص ثابت الفهم يقدم تواصلاً فعّالاً مع العقل الأنسانى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا لم اعترف بفشل القران لقد قلت لك ان ديننا صريح وواضح ويوجد الكثير من الادلة والاحاديث عن كيفية الجهاد فكل شيء محدد
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تقول لى أن الجهاد بشروط ؟ فمن باب أولى أن توجه مثل هذه النصيحة الى المُجاهدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أولئك الذين يحاربوننا بكل خِسة وندالة فى سيناء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلها أخى أنس لمن أغتالوا جنودنا من أخوانك المسلمين فى رفح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياللهول أنها جريمة تُرتكب وقت آذان المغرب فى رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot], وقلت لك انه بعض الجماعات ولم اقل المسلمين ككل.
فالبعض متشدد والبعض معتدل والبعض يتبع العلمانية وكل مخطىء عند الله يحاسب  وكما تعرف الاخطاء والاثام درجات كل حسب نيته واعماله(مسلم ام غير مسلم).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فهل نحن أمام نصوص تَعِدُ المُسلم بدخول الجنة عندما يُرسل الآخر الى الجحيم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم نحن أمام نص أفعوانى يقبل أى تأويل حسبما ترى جماعات المسلمين ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]واخيرا  اخي عبود... الخطأ ليس بنصوص قراءنية وهذا واضح لدينا وان كان البعض يطبق  حسب فكره واسلوبه وسيحاسبه الله وليس انا لان الله وعدهم بالعذاب(الظالمين)  لانه لا يجوز قتل النفس بغير حق.
اسمح لي في نطاق ضيق ان اقول لك ايه قرانية عن اهل الكتاب
*[/FONT] *{ قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى  إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي  النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون }  (البقرة:136).*


بالنسبة لنا هؤلاء انبياء الله وجب علينا ان نؤمن انهم انبياء الله ونؤمن  بما انزله الله بكتبهم كما انزل القران لسيدنا محمد ومن قبله سيدنا عيسى  وموسى عليهم السلام.
ولكن التوراة والانجيل التي دعانا الله ان نؤمن بها وبرسلها انها حرفت وبدلت فيها مواضع كثيرة هذا بالنسبة لنا.
ارايت ما هو الفرق؟ انها حرفت وبدلت​[/FONT]


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]شكراا اخ عبود ويشرفني يكون بينا حب واحترام متبادل.
*​
*[FONT=&quot]لكن خلاصة القول[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]إنَ الأمور بالأفعال لا بالأقوال 
نتائج الأسلام ( حتى يومنا هذا ) تشير الى أشنع الخلافات بين المسلمين أنفسهم[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]ومثل هذا الوضع لا يُرضى إلا شيطان [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]قال الله تعالى (انما الاعمال بالنيات) ليس من المنطق ان تكون الامور بالاقوال فقط لدينا, وهذا شيء ثابت بديننا
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نقول أن الخطأ فى التطبيق ؟ أو فى الفهم والتأويل ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]أذن أنت تعترف بفشل القرآن فى خلق نص ثابت الفهم يقدم تواصلاً فعّالاً مع العقل الأنسانى !![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]انا لم اعترف بفشل القران لقد قلت لك ان ديننا صريح وواضح ويوجد الكثير من الادلة والاحاديث عن كيفية الجهاد فكل شيء محدد
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تقول لى أن الجهاد بشروط ؟ فمن باب أولى أن توجه مثل هذه النصيحة الى المُجاهدين[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]خاصة أولئك الذين يحاربوننا بكل خِسة وندالة فى سيناء[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]قلها أخى أنس لمن أغتالوا جنودنا من أخوانك المسلمين فى رفح [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]وياللهول أنها جريمة تُرتكب وقت آذان المغرب فى رمضان [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot], وقلت لك انه بعض الجماعات ولم اقل المسلمين ككل.
فالبعض متشدد والبعض معتدل والبعض يتبع العلمانية وكل مخطىء عند الله يحاسب   وكما تعرف الاخطاء والاثام درجات كل حسب نيته واعماله(مسلم ام غير مسلم).*[/FONT]
 
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نحن أمام نصوص تَعِدُ المُسلم بدخول الجنة عندما يُرسل الآخر الى الجحيم ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]أم نحن أمام نص أفعوانى يقبل أى تأويل حسبما ترى جماعات المسلمين ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]واخيرا   اخي عبود... الخطأ ليس بنصوص قراءنية وهذا واضح لدينا وان كان البعض يطبق   حسب فكره واسلوبه وسيحاسبه الله وليس انا لان الله وعدهم  بالعذاب(الظالمين)  لانه لا يجوز قتل النفس بغير حق.
اسمح لي في نطاق ضيق ان اقول لك ايه قرانية عن اهل الكتاب
*[/FONT] *{  قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى  إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق  ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي  النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق  بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون }  (البقرة:136).*
 

بالنسبة لنا هؤلاء انبياء الله وجب علينا ان نؤمن انهم انبياء الله ونؤمن   بما انزله الله بكتبهم كما انزل القران لسيدنا محمد ومن قبله سيدنا عيسى   وموسى عليهم السلام.
ولكن التوراة والانجيل التي دعانا الله ان نؤمن بها وبرسلها انها حرفت وبدلت فيها مواضع كثيرة هذا بالنسبة لنا.
ارايت ما هو الفرق؟ انها حرفت وبدلت​[/FONT]


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

اخ عبود النص الاول اعلاه ارتكبت خطأ في الاقتباسات وقد عدلته ليصبح كلامي باللون الاخضر 
ارجو المعذرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2013)

*استاذ انس ...... لسنا هنا لتعرض وجهة نظر المسلمين فى الإنجيل ......  علما بأنه لا يوجد نص قرآنى ينص على تحريف الإنجيل  كما تدعون*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] اسمح لي في نطاق ضيق ان اقول لك ايه قرانية عن اهل الكتاب
> *​*.......*
> بالنسبة لنا هؤلاء انبياء الله وجب علينا ان نؤمن انهم انبياء الله .....
> ولكن *التوراة والانجيل* التي دعانا الله......​



​ *[FONT=&quot]أخ أنس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...هل تطرقت انا الى أنبياء أو الى توراة وأناجيل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن نناقش أفعال جماعات أرهابية أتخذت من نصوص أسلامية منطلقاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأفعال شنيعة منها ترويع الآمنين وقتلهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو دخل التوراة أو الأناجيل فى حديثنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قال الله تعالى (انما الاعمال بالنيات)
> 
> *​​



​ *[FONT=&quot]قال الله تعالى ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهذا نص قرآنى ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هذا حديث نبوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنما الأعمالُ بالنياتِ، وإنما لكلِّ امرئٍ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرتُه إلى دنيا يصيُبها، أو إلى امرأةٍ ينكحها، فهجرتُه إلى ما هاجر إليه[/FONT]*​​*وكما ترى معى أنه يتحدث عن شئ آخر تماماً و لا يصلح للأستشهاد هنا *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]انا لم اعترف بفشل القران لقد قلت لك ان ديننا صريح وواضح ويوجد الكثير من الادلة والاحاديث عن كيفية الجهاد فكل شيء محد *​​ *[FONT=&quot], وقلت لك انه بعض الجماعات ولم اقل المسلمين ككل.
> فالبعض متشدد والبعض معتدل والبعض يتبع العلمانية وكل مخطىء عند الله يحاسب   وكما تعرف الاخطاء والاثام درجات كل حسب نيته واعماله(مسلم ام غير مسلم).*​





انس مالك قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]واخيرا   اخي عبود... الخطأ ليس بنصوص قراءنية وهذا واضح لدينا وان كان البعض يطبق   حسب فكره واسلوبه وسيحاسبه الله وليس انا لان الله وعدهم  بالعذاب(الظالمين)  لانه لا يجوز قتل النفس بغير حق.*[/FONT]
> 
> ​[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]إذن العمل الأرهابى وقتل وترويع الآمنين بأسم الإسلام ءأنت منه براء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تريد القول أنهم ليسوا من الإسلام فى شئ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تريد القول أن تأويلاتهم للنص القرآنى غير صحيحة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]أخ أنس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...هل تطرقت انا الى أنبياء أو الى توراة وأناجيل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن نناقش أفعال جماعات أرهابية أتخذت من نصوص أسلامية منطلقاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأفعال شنيعة منها ترويع الآمنين وقتلهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو دخل التوراة أو الأناجيل فى حديثنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



اهلين اخ عبود
 بس انت حكيت من قبل ان خطباء المساجد يسبون اهل الكتاب وحكيت كمان بالنسبة لليهود بننعتهم ابناء القردة والخنازير فانت تطرقت لهذه الامور... وانا بينتلك موقف الاسلام من هدول الديانتين المسيحية واليهودية ومن رسلهم وكتبهم.  وبخصوص اليهود الله لعنهم بعد ان حرفو التوراة ولم يتبعو نبي الله موسى


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]قال الله تعالى ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهذا نص قرآنى ؟
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هذا حديث نبوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنما الأعمالُ بالنياتِ، وإنما لكلِّ امرئٍ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرتُه إلى دنيا يصيُبها، أو إلى امرأةٍ ينكحها، فهجرتُه إلى ما هاجر إليه[/FONT]*
> ...



صدقني خطأ كتابي غير مقصود 
من منا لا يعرف انه حديث ولكن بالخطأ


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> كما تريد ولكن يوجد نصوص قرأنية تدل على ذلك وكانت تقصد الانجيل والتوراة
> 
> *يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ** لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ** وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ** وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ** [** آل عمران **الآية** 71]**
> 
> ...



*أين ذكر التوراة هنا أو الإنجيل .......*


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إذن العمل الأرهابى وقتل وترويع الآمنين بأسم الإسلام ءأنت منه براء ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تريد القول أنهم ليسوا من الإسلام فى شئ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تريد القول أن تأويلاتهم للنص القرآنى غير صحيحة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]




اخي عبود انا بالاصل لست مع حالات العنف والقتل التي تحصل بمصر لانه هناك فتنة وجميع الاطراف لها مصالح شخصية حتى الجماعات الاسلامية التي تفجر وتقتل بغير حق نهى عنه الله وكما قلت لك الله يحاسب الجميع. صدقني هناك بمصر فتنة كبيرة والاسلام نهى عن الفتنة وقال الله تعالى ( والفتنة اشد من القتل). وعندما اقول انا براء منهم فانا امتثل لموقف الاسلام بالنهي عن الفتنة القتل بغير حق.

انا من فلسطين ولست من مصر وكلنا اخوان ونعيش بين المسيحيين لاننا من بعضنا البعض وقمت بزيارة كنيسة المهد ايضا. نحن واقعنا يختلف كليا عنكم في مصر لا يوجد عندنا مشاكل مع احد غير الاحتلال الاسرائيلي, انا حقا استغرب منكم في مصر لان الاسلام لايرضى بهذا الواقع اتعرف لماذا؟ لانه طالما يعيش المسلمين وغير المسلمين من اهل الكتاب في بقعة واحدة وشعب واحد وبلد واحد فلا مجال للحروب والقتل لانه الزمنا الاسلام بعمل معاهدات ومواثيق والامن والامان المتبادل بيننا وبين غير المسلمين وهنا بفلسطين اكبر مثال لذلك


----------



## انس مالك (13 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين ذكر التوراة هنا أو الإنجيل .......*



اخي الكل يعلم ان المقصود باهل الكتاب هو المسيحيين واليهود ولا تحتاج للنقاش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> *انا من فلسطين* ولست من مصر وكلنا اخوان ونعيش بين المسيحيين لاننا من بعضنا البعض وقمت بزيارة كنيسة المهد ايضا. نحن واقعنا يختلف كليا عنكم في مصر لا يوجد عندنا مشاكل مع احد غير الاحتلال الاسرائيلي


*أهلا بك نورت منتدانا
فى اللحظة التى أحدثك فيها الآن ....يُشعل ( الأخوان المسلمون ) بلدى ويعيثون فى الأرض فساداً
الشئ العجيب أنهم يرفعون ( المصاحف ) بأيديهم ....ولاتعليق
لسنا نحن من أسماهم بالأخوان المسلمون
ولسنا من طالبهم برفع المصاحف
من المؤكد أن لديهم أدلة قرآنية تُبيح لهم هذا 
أو ...لعلهم ( حرفوا الكَلِم عن مواضعه ) أى أولوا حسب الأهواء
موضوع تحريف الكُتب لى معك عودة فيه

*

​


----------



## انس مالك (14 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهلا بك نورت منتدانا
> فى اللحظة التى أحدثك فيها الآن ....يُشعل ( الأخوان المسلمون ) بلدى ويعيثون فى الأرض فساداً
> الشئ العجيب أنهم يرفعون ( المصاحف ) بأيديهم ....ولاتعليق
> لسنا نحن من أسماهم بالأخوان المسلمون
> ...




مرحبا اخي عبود 

لا ادافع عن احد وانما اتبع الحق وبخوص الاخوان المسلمين ما يحدث فعلا انها مأساة ولقد قلت لك انها فتنه والاسلام حذر منها ولم يدعو اليها وقد رايت اليوم القتل والمجازر وكلي اسف على ما يحدث ولنا بالدعاء لاهل مصر ان تنبذ الخلافات ويحل السلام بين الجميع وتتوقف سفك الدماء من جميع الاطراف لان الكل معرض للخطيئه.
وبخصوص تحريف القران ليس منطقي ما تقوله. القران نزل منذ اكثر من 1400 سنة وهو كما هو وما يحدث الان لا يقارن بتحريف لا من قريب ولا من بعيد فهذا شيء وذلك شيء اخر والقران والسنة واضحتان وكما هي وانما الاصح ان تقول بدل ذلك انها قد تكون طائفة او طوائف لهم معتقدات خاطئة بتصرفاتهم وافعالهم وليس بتحريف شيء فالقران كما وهو وواضح بكل شيء. 

واود اخي ان اذكرك انه هناك مسلمين في المغرب العربي وفي والخليج وفي الشام والعراق وتركيا ووو... وليس بمصر وحدها انظر الي باقي المسلمين بكل مكان وهناك امثلة كثيرة على الامن والامان المتبادل واكبر مثال ودليل تاريخي هنا في فلسطين هل سمعت انه حدثت فتن وقتل بين المسلمين والمسيحيين؟ ولا تنسى العهدة العمرية التي لا زالت راسخة بيننا الى الان. اذن الاختلاف بالاشخاص نفسهم ومعتقداتهم الخاصة وليس من الدين او القران والكل هنا معرض للخطيئه والله تعالى وعد الذين يخطئون بالمغفرة والتوبة باي وقت لانه يعلم ان الجميع يخطأ مسلم ام غير مسلم ووعد الذين لا يتوبون بالعذاب. 
هذا ما هو عليه الحال في ديننا اخي عبود الخطأ موجود ولكن الدين والكتاب شيء ثابت لدينا من الاف السنين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> وكلي اسف على ما يحدث ولنا بالدعاء لاهل مصر ان تنبذ الخلافات ويحل السلام بين الجميع وتتوقف سفك الدماء من جميع الاطراف


*شكرا لدعوتك الطيبة لمصر وأهلها
 كنت اتمنى فتح حوار أسلامى معك حول هذه الجزئية 
ولكن قوانين المنتدى تمنع ذلك للأسف
مع وعد بأستئذان الأدارة لفتح حوار ثنائى بينى وبينك أو حوار عام
اذا وافقت الأدارة سأراسلك على الفور
تحياتى ومودتى لك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers: 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

انس مالك قال:


> اخي الكل يعلم ان المقصود باهل الكتاب هو المسيحيين واليهود ولا تحتاج للنقاش



*هههههههههههههههههه ...... مشكلتكم أنكم تتكلمون نيابة عن الله وكأنه إله ناقص ...... ثم تعبدون ما تتخيلونه ...... صار الإسلام وجهات نظر ..... دون ان نعثر على ما يريده إلهكم 

كمل حوارك مع الاستاذ عبود *


----------



## انس مالك (15 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكرا لدعوتك الطيبة لمصر وأهلها
> كنت اتمنى فتح حوار أسلامى معك حول هذه الجزئية
> ولكن قوانين المنتدى تمنع ذلك للأسف
> مع وعد بأستئذان الأدارة لفتح حوار ثنائى بينى وبينك أو حوار عام
> ...


شكرا الك اخ عبود واتمنى الهداية وراحة البال للجميع 
ويسرني فتح حوارات جادة بيننا وانا انتظرك في لقاءات قادمة انشاء الله
تحياتي الك


----------



## انس مالك (15 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ...... مشكلتكم أنكم تتكلمون نيابة عن الله وكأنه إله ناقص ...... ثم تعبدون ما تتخيلونه ...... صار الإسلام وجهات نظر ..... دون ان نعثر على ما يريده إلهكم
> 
> عزيزي... اذا كانت مشكلتنا نتكلم نيابة عن الله كما تقول فهل تريد ان نسكت وتتكلم انت والاله بعضكم لبعض لكي يقنعك بشيء؟ ان الله بعث رسله وكتبه الانجيل والقران والتوراة للناس ومن هنا انا اتكلم بما انزل بالقران وليس نيابة عن الله
> *


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *شوف يا اخ لص القلوب انا مش معاك في ان ما فيش متأسلمين ولكن في مسلمين فقط
> للاسف ان كلمة متأسلمين اللي ذكرها  المسلمين المعتدلين ولكن مش احنا اللي قولنا عليهم متأسلمين في موضوعنا واعتقد انك بتقرأ وبتشوف الاخبار وسمعت الكلمه دي كتير ولو مش مصدق تقدر تشاهد كل برامج التوك شو كل البرامج دي بيقولوا عليهم المتأسلمين
> وهل تعتقد مفجري  الطائرات والقطارات في لندن وبالي ومدريد، ونيويورك، وقاتلي  الأطفال في  بيسلان ،** وسفك دماء المسيحين في الكشح  والقديسين "شهداء الأقباط" الذين سفكت  دمائهم ليس لكونهم قتلة أو  مفجري قطارات أو طائرات أو سفاحين لبني أوطانهم  بل لكونهم مسيحيين.
> هل توافق علي ان يكون هذا هو الاسلام ولا من الافضل ان نقول عنهم المتأسلمين تجار الدين
> ...


انا مو بحكى عن القتله انا بحكى عن المسلمين المعتدلين
وبالنسبه للكشح كانت مشاكل ثأريه مو عقيديه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انا مو بحكى عن .....


*عندى أقتراح من أخ أكبر ...فكر انك تغير الأسم دة 
يعنى مثلا أنت لو حبيت توجه لى كلام هتقولى يا عبود
أنا لو رديت عليك أقولك يا أية ؟؟ ....يا لص ؟:t30:
فكر فيها 
*​


----------



## abdel hi (21 سبتمبر 2013)

> العجيب أن لقب الشهيد نسمعه يومياً من المتأسلمين ويطلقونة فقط على المجرمين والسفاحين وسافكي الدماء من أبناء أوطانهم المتفقين لدينهم أو المخالفين لمذهبهم، ويقسمون بالله وبعرشه أن هؤلاء القتلة السفاحين وسافكي الدماء هم شهداء





 اديكى قولتيها بنفسك 

(متأسلمين) 

ملناش دعوة بالمتأسلمين ولا الاسلام له دعوة بيهم ودول ناس تورطوا اكثر من الازم فى الاعيب السياسة 
فلا الاسلام ولا المسلمين فى مصر قال عن المسلحين الذين يقتلهم الجيش والشرطة انهم شهداء. 

(المتأسلمين) جزء صغير من الملايين المنتسبة للاسلام


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مو بحكى عن القتله انا بحكى عن المسلمين المعتدلين
وبالنسبه للكشح كانت مشاكل ثأريه مو عقيديه 


مشاكل ثأريه مع كل مسحيين القريه !!
وكل اللى يموتوا مسحيين بس !!
جديده دى :w00t:


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> اديكى قولتيها بنفسك
> 
> (متأسلمين)
> 
> ...



*المتأسلمين دول مرجعيتهم نصوص قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية صحيحة ...... *


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى أقتراح من أخ أكبر ...فكر انك تغير الأسم دة *​



هى بالاسماء اخوى
اسمك مثلان على اسم
قاتل وهو عبود الزمر قاتل السادات
وليش تنادينى لص فقط والقلوب وين راحت
فيه احد سرقها غيرى 
​
* يعنى مثلا أنت لو حبيت توجه لى كلام هتقولى يا عبود*​
* أنا لو رديت عليك أقولك يا أية ؟؟ ....يا لص ؟:t30:*​
* فكر فيها *​
​


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا مو بحكى عن القتله انا بحكى عن المسلمين المعتدلين
> وبالنسبه للكشح كانت مشاكل ثأريه مو عقيديه
> 
> 
> ...



موجديدة ولا شئ صدقينى
الاسلام حرم ازيت اهل الزمه
وقتلهم حرام
والذين قتلو المسحيين فى الكشح 90%منهم تجار سلاح وبانجو
الحكايه ان دول اولاد عم ودول اولاد عم
ياشباب الاسلام اكبر من كدة 
مو بدافع عن قتله الابرياء فى الكشح
لاكن حبيت اوصل الصورة الصحيحه
لقله فاسقه نعادى كافه المسلمين
طيب شوفى شو صار ببورما
والبوسنه والهرسك زمان
قلنا عليهم المسيح برئ من افعالهم
ودينكم امركم ان تحبون اعدائكم

​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤال بسيط للعضو لص القلوب 
انت مصرى ؟؟


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> سؤال بسيط للعضو لص القلوب
> انت مصرى ؟؟



انا مصرى وابوى مصرى
وخفه دمى مصرى وسمارى ولونى مصرى
شو سبب السؤال
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> *اسمك مثلان على اسم
> قاتل وهو عبود الزمر قاتل السادات
> *
> ​


*لأ ...اصحح لك ...ماسميش الزمر 
أسمى مأخوذ من شخصية تُمثل العدالة السمحة 
لا تلهث وراء ماديات ولا وراء مصالح ولا تُمارس مهنة التكسُب القذر
دائماً ما تعتمد هذه الشخصية ( عبود عبده عبود )
على منهج المُصالحات بين البشر ....بالأضافة الى ...قول كلمة الحق مهما كانت
لذا أخترت أسمى بعناية ...على الأقل يُمثلنى فى الحياة العامة 

قيل الدين النصيحة ....قالوا لمن يا رسول الله ؟
كملها انت بقى 

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انا مصرى وابوى مصرى
> وخفه دمى مصرى وسمارى ولونى مصرى
> شو سبب السؤال
> ​



مصرى وشو ومو ؟؟؟؟ ازاى ؟:w00t:

اصلك بتتكلم بقلب جامد عن الحوادث الطائفية اللى حصلت فى الكشح ومعرفش جبت منين انها كانت مشاكل تار 
وكأنك كنت قاعد معاهم 
فسألتك انت مصرى علشان بتتكلم بثقة كده عن حاجة كل المصريين عارفنها ومتأكدين منها ؟


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...اصحح لك ...ماسميش الزمر *​



هههه ليش غضبت على تغير اسمك
وانا اسمى مأخوذ من مغاره على بابا
انا اسمى سارق قلوب 
اى معشوق لقلوب الناس
موصارق حقائب او شنط
ومشكور على النصيحه سيدى الفاضل 
وبصراحه لااعرف تكمله الحديث
كملو انتا لافادتى

​
* أسمى مأخوذ من شخصية تُمثل العدالة السمحة *​
* لا تلهث وراء ماديات ولا وراء مصالح ولا تُمارس مهنة التكسُب القذر*​
* دائماً ما تعتمد هذه الشخصية ( عبود عبده عبود )*​
* على منهج المُصالحات بين البشر ....بالأضافة الى ...قول كلمة الحق مهما كانت*​
* لذا أخترت أسمى بعناية ...على الأقل يُمثلنى فى الحياة العامة *​
​
* قيل الدين النصيحة ....قالوا لمن يا رسول الله ؟*​
* كملها انت بقى *​
​
* :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:*​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

​


لص القلوب قال:


> *هههه ليش غضبت على تغير اسمك*



*حبيبى أنا مغضبتش 
أنا وضحت لك كيفية أختيار أسمى فقط ...لأنك علقت عليه 
ومن حقك أنك تعرف ماذا يعنى الأسم 
لو مش عارف تكلمة ( أشهر حديث أسلامى )
فكيف تتحدث فى الأسلاميات ؟
*​


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مصرى وشو ومو ؟؟؟؟ ازاى ؟:w00t:
> 
> اصلك بتتكلم بقلب جامد عن الحوادث الطائفية اللى حصلت فى الكشح ومعرفش جبت منين انها كانت مشاكل تار
> وكأنك كنت قاعد معاهم
> فسألتك انت مصرى علشان بتتكلم بثقة كده عن حاجة كل المصريين عارفنها ومتأكدين منها ؟



انا بدرس وفى دراساتى التى نصها
السماحه بين الاسلام والمسيحيه
وجدت انه لافروق عاطفيه بين مسلم ومسيحى
الا فى العقيدة والعقيدة يحاسب عليها الله
مثلان تجدى مصطفى جار مينا وصديقه وفى حب وود واخوة 
فى العمل مع بعض فى الفرح مع بعض وفى الديقه مع بعض
وفى العبادة هادا على مسجدة وهادا على كنيسته
وبعد صلاه الظهر وبعد القداس
يجتمعون على المقهى
وام بولا وام احمد جارتها ما تفرقى هادا مسلم وهادا مسيحى
كل الى صار فى الكشح وخلافه ما هى الا مكائد الغرب
لنيل منكم يافراعنه ويا اقباط
لان مصر فى الاساس قبطيه
اقصد فى نهايه الجد تجدو انكم اولاد عم
مسلمين ومسيحيين مصر

​


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هون على حالك مستر عبود
انا بمزح معك
ما يهمك انا تحت امرك
انتا اختار لى نيك نيم جديد
وانا هسويه
حبيبى عبودة
​
​
 *حبيبى أنا مغضبتش *​
* أنا وضحت لك كيفية أختيار أسمى فقط ...لأنك علقت عليه *​
* ومن حقك أنك تعرف ماذا يعنى الأسم *​
* لو مش عارف تكلمة ( أشهر حديث أسلامى )*​
* فكيف تتحدث فى الأسلاميات ؟*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انا بدرس وفى دراساتى التى نصها
> السماحه بين الاسلام والمسيحيه
> وجدت انه لافروق عاطفيه بين مسلم ومسيحى
> الا فى العقيدة والعقيدة يحاسب عليها الله
> ...



ده ايه علاقته بسؤالى ؟؟؟؟؟ :99:
مكائد الغرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بردو نظرية المؤامرة ؟ 
يعنى الحكاية مطلعتش تار يعنى اهيه ؟؟؟؟ وبعدين لما هى مكائد الغرب بتستجيبو ليها ليه لما انتو عارفين انها مكيدة 
لقد وقعنا فى الفخ :99:

عندى سؤال كمان , انت كام عمرك ؟لان واضح انك صغير بالسن واخداك حماسة الدفاع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> *هون على حالك مستر عبود
> انا بمزح معك
> ما يهمك انا تحت امرك
> انتا اختار لى نيك نيم جديد
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ ياسيدى ...هو عبود واحد بس ...المنتدى مايستحملش عبودين
*




​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عذرا للمداخله الموضوع دائما يتبادر الى ذهني 
عن القتال في سبيل الله والشهاده باسمه 
وكيف يكونون وكيف يقاتلون في سبيله ويستشهدون
وقبل ايام حدثت حادثه في احد مقاهي بغداد
حيث دخل احدهم بحزام ناسف ليفجر المكان ونفسه قبل كل شيء
وكان هناك عطل في الية التفجير 
وبقي يصيح الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار
الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار وهكذا الى ان مسكوه 
ونهايته معروفه كانت الحرق امام الجميع بعد قتله
بالنسبه له وجماعته فهو شهيد في سبيل الله
استنادا لنصوص قرانيه بالتاكيد ومعها بعض الاحاديث التي قالها محمد
فلا يمكن ان تقنع شخصا بقتل نفسه 
الا في سبيل الله
وهذه هي الخدعه التي ابتكرها مخادع معروف

واسمها الشهاده في سبيل الله
​


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



عرفت عبود انى اسم على مسمى
بتأكيد عرفت اسرق قلبك 
من غاضب الى مبتسم
هههههههههه 
هلا فيك اخوى 
​
* لأ ياسيدى ...هو عبود واحد بس ...المنتدى مايستحملش عبودين*​



​


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عذرا للمداخله الموضوع دائما يتبادر الى ذهني​


صح كلامك
الشهادة فى نظرى ونظر الاسلام
فى حاله الحرب فقط​
عن القتال في سبيل الله والشهاده باسمه​
وكيف يكونون وكيف يقاتلون في سبيله ويستشهدون​
وقبل ايام حدثت حادثه في احد مقاهي بغداد​
حيث دخل احدهم بحزام ناسف ليفجر المكان ونفسه قبل كل شيء​
وكان هناك عطل في الية التفجير​
وبقي يصيح الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار​
الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار وهكذا الى ان مسكوه​
ونهايته معروفه كانت الحرق امام الجميع بعد قتله​
بالنسبه له وجماعته فهو شهيد في سبيل الله​
استنادا لنصوص قرانيه بالتاكيد ومعها بعض الاحاديث التي قالها محمد​
فلا يمكن ان تقنع شخصا بقتل نفسه​
الا في سبيل الله​
وهذه هي الخدعه التي ابتكرها مخادع معروف​
​
واسمها الشهاده في سبيل الله​
​
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صح كلامك
الشهادة فى نظرى ونظر الاسلام
فى حاله الحرب فقط


لا اعتقد ان هذه الجماعات الفت كتبا او قرائينااا
خاصه بموضوع قتل الاخرين باسم الله
انه يصيح الله اكبر


----------



## abdel hi (21 سبتمبر 2013)

> المتأسلمين دول مرجعيتهم نصوص قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية صحيحة ......


 
لا 
 هما ادعوا ذلك 

الازهر انكر علاقتهم باى نصوص القرانية او احاديث 

المرجعية هى الازهر 

لا تؤاخذنا بما تبرأ منه الازهر!!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بالمناسبه هذه الجماعات تعتبر المسلمين الذين لايقتلون الاخرين كفارا
مستندين الى القران والاحاديث


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بالمناسبه هذه الجماعات تعتبر المسلمين الذين لايقتلون الاخرين كفارا
> مستندين الى القران والاحاديث



مثلهم مثل قاتلى المسلمين 
فى البوسنه والهرسك
هلى توافق انت على قتلهم
اكيد كل مسيحى متدين برئ من افعالهم
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وبقي يصيح الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار
> الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار ... الله اكبر ويكبس الزرار وهكذا الى ان مسكوه ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماكانش سامعه ساعتها 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> لا
> هما ادعوا ذلك
> 
> الازهر انكر علاقتهم باى نصوص القرانية او احاديث
> ...



للاسف لااستطيع اعطاءك اقتباسات من القران والاحاديث حاليا لان هذا ممنوع حسب القوانين في المنتدى لكن اقول لك راجع قرانك واحاديث نبيك لتعرف الحقيقه غير المزيفه والمزينه من قبل احد
فالاسلام هو الاسلام 
كما جاء به محمد ونشره بالقتل والاحتلال والاكراه
راجع التاريخ


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> للاسف لااستطيع اعطاءك اقتباسات من القران والاحاديث حاليا لان هذا ممنوع حسب القوانين في المنتدى لكن اقول لك راجع قرانك واحاديث نبيك لتعرف الحقيقه غير المزيفه والمزينه من قبل احد
> فالاسلام هو الاسلام
> كما جاء به محمد ونشره بالقتل والاحتلال والاكراه
> راجع التاريخ



هههههه مثلان تقصد اضربو فوق الرقاب
يقصد سيدنا محمد الكفار وهل الابرياء
الذين يقتلوهم كفار
وكانت وصايا سيدنا محمد فى الحرب
لاتقلعو شجرة ولا تقتلو شيخ ولا طفل
كما كان يوصى بالاسرة
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> لا
> هما ادعوا ذلك
> 
> الازهر انكر علاقتهم باى نصوص القرانية او احاديث
> ...



*هل تعرف سورة التوبة والمائدة.....؟؟؟؟
المائدة 5 17 (لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)  

المائدة 5 72 (لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ  )

فماذا أوصاكم القرآن بالـ "كفار"

التوبة 9 5 فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  

أليس المسيحيين مشركين من وجهة نظر القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟

التوبة 9 29 قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ  

*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> مثلهم مثل قاتلى المسلمين
> فى البوسنه والهرسك
> هلى توافق انت على قتلهم
> اكيد كل مسيحى متدين برئ من افعالهم
> ​



ياسيد لص القلوب 
الكلام ليس عن المسلمين او المسيحيين
الكلام عن الاسلام وتعاليمه
اذا كان في القران او ما لم يسطر به فكان في الاحاديث النبويه
فهما وجهان لعملة واحده


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> هههههه مثلان تقصد اضربو فوق الرقاب
> يقصد سيدنا محمد الكفار وهل الابرياء
> الذين يقتلوهم كفار
> وكانت وصايا سيدنا محمد فى الحرب
> ...






نعم انتشر الاسلام دون اراقة قطرة دم 
فالله يقول في كتابه 
انشروا دعوة الاسلام السمحه بالحب ولاتقاتلو الا باغصان الزيتون 
والمؤده والعطف لمن لايريد هذه الدعوه


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماكانش سامعه ساعتها
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​





ههههههههه
في احتمال ثاني
هو كان بيسمع بس حسبها مع نفسه وقال 
مسلم بيقتل في مسلمين 
انا ماليش دعوه
نارهم تأكل حطبهم


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم انتشر الاسلام دون اراقة قطرة دم
> فالله يقول في كتابه
> انشروا دعوة الاسلام السمحه بالحب ولاتقاتلو الا باغصان الزيتون
> والمؤده والعطف لمن لايريد هذه الدعوه



صح كلامك يامهندس
ويشهدون بذلك اقباط مصر
فى عهد عمروبن العاص
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> مثلهم مثل قاتلى المسلمين
> فى البوسنه والهرسك
> هلى توافق انت على قتلهم
> اكيد كل مسيحى متدين برئ من افعالهم
> ​



*من قتلوا مسلمى البوسنة والهرسك لم يكونوا يهتفوا " المجد للمسيح " ولم يكونوا يجاهدون فى سبيله ....... بل كانت معارك سياسة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> صح كلامك يامهندس
> ويشهدون بذلك اقباط مصر
> فى عهد عمروبن العاص
> ​



*اقباط مصر شهدوا على إجرام أبن العاص ....

هل تعرف ماذا كانت لغة الأقباط عندما جاء ابن العاص إلى مصر ..... ؟؟؟
هل كان لدى العربان مصاحف باللغة القبطية .... ؟؟؟؟ 
بل هل كانوا هم يعرفون اللغة القبطية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> صح كلامك يامهندس
> ويشهدون بذلك اقباط مصر
> فى عهد عمروبن العاص
> ​



ياه اخيرا عجبك الكلام لانه تزويق وليس حقيقه
شوف ياسيد لص القلوب اكثر المسلمين لايعرفون كيف بدات الدعوه للاسلام الحقيقه وكيف تم نشر الدعوه وتكوين الدوله هدف الاسلام الاول 
والاغلب لايعرف ايات القران بدون التزويق او ما يسمى التفسير الذي يغير المعاني بشكل كامل فدائما هناك عبارة الله يقصد وما ورائها ليس له علاقه بالنص القراني
اما الاحاديث فحدث ولا حرج فهي اكثر من ايات القران باضعاف المرات واختزلت مع مر الزمن وحسب مايرونه مناسبا مع العصر والتغيرات
فلذلك الاسلام بتعاليمه هو اساس الارهاب والقتل باسم الله 



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تعرف ماذا كانت لغة الأقباط عندما جاء ابن العاص إلى مصر ..... ؟؟؟
> هل كان لدى العربان مصاحف باللغة القبطية .... ؟؟؟؟
> بل هل كانوا هم يعرفون اللغة القبطية ؟؟؟؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]يُروى أن أمير المؤمنين خرج  لغزو بلدياتنا ...ولما أصبح على باب البلد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دعا أهلها للأسلام ...فرفضوا ...فطلب كابير البلد ليُنذره *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قالوا له مشغول عشان مراته بتولد ...أنتظر أمير المؤمنين حتى وضعت مرات بلدينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاله جرى ...أمير المؤمنين قاله / مُبارك ...خلفت ولد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلدينا قاله / لع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأمير المؤمنين قاله / يبقى خلفت بنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنبهر بلدينا بذكاء أمير المؤمنين الخارق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعلن أسلامه هو وكل بلدياتناااااااا

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## لص القلوب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ياه اخيرا عجبك الكلام لانه تزويق وليس حقيقه​



لا يامهندس ماعجبنى لانى اعلم
انه كلام مزوق
لان الله قال لنا فى القرأن الكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم *
​
شوف ياسيد لص القلوب اكثر المسلمين لايعرفون كيف بدات الدعوه للاسلام الحقيقه وكيف تم نشر الدعوه وتكوين الدوله هدف الاسلام الاول​
والاغلب لايعرف ايات القران بدون التزويق او ما يسمى التفسير الذي يغير المعاني بشكل كامل فدائما هناك عبارة الله يقصد وما ورائها ليس له علاقه بالنص القراني​
اما الاحاديث فحدث ولا حرج فهي اكثر من ايات القران باضعاف المرات واختزلت مع مر الزمن وحسب مايرونه مناسبا مع العصر والتغيرات​
فلذلك الاسلام بتعاليمه هو اساس الارهاب والقتل باسم الله​
​
​
​
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يامهندس ماعجبنى لانى اعلم
انه كلام مزوق
لان الله قال لنا فى القرأن الكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم



جوابك دليل واضح على ماقلته جهل بالدين والتاريخ وكيفية انتشار الاسلام
وما هو محمد وكيف صار نبيا بقوة اصحابه ثم دولته وجيشه

واختيار اجابه عن جزء واهمال الباقي والكثير مثل ما تعودنا منكم الهروب داءماااا
كنت اتمنى الحوار في منتدى الاديان لكن للاسف هو غير متاح حاليا 
لكان لكل حادث حديث 
لعرفتك جيدا من هو نبيك وقرأنك والهك 

يا سيد لص القلوب من اداب الحوار مناداة الشخص باسمه الاول او اسمه الكامل واراك تقفز قفزات اكبر منك وحسب علمي انك راجع من حرمان لمدة شهر وذلك بسبب قلة الاحترام في طريقة كلامك 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> *( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم *
> ​[



*ولن نرضى عنه طالما إنه لا يؤمن بما نؤمن به ...... ولن يرضى المسلمون بغير المسلم ما لم يتبع ملتهم ... وهكذا اليهود أيضا ..... فما الجديد فى هذا النص ..... ؟؟؟؟*


----------

